# Urodynamic study



## hema0726 (Oct 17, 2012)

Can any one help mw the cpt codes for urodynamic study?
Thanks--- Hema


----------



## Jackie (Oct 17, 2012)

*Urodynamics*

We use CPT Codes: 51728,51741 with a modifier 51,51784 with a modifier 51 and 51797. I hope that helps.


----------



## hema0726 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help.


----------

